# Community Tank Center Piece Fish Suggestions?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there.... Bruce (dwarf fire gourami) died - that post is in the 'disease' section.

Anyway, we have a 36g bow front, that has 9 Harlequin Rasboras, 7 Three Line Corys and will have 5 Khuli Loaches in October.

We really want a nice center piece fish.... maybe even one that doesn't have to be single (like a male gourami does).

In our 20g we have a male Fire Honey Gourami and 3 females... they are doing fantastic, so we are not opposed to getting Honey's for the 36g, but want to see what else is out there first.

Thought about a Betta, but the tank is kept at 79 degrees for the Corys and Harlequins (and Khulis) so it's too cold for a Betta.

I thought about Killi fish... but I think they are aggressive with their own kind too are they not? It would have to be 1 male and a few females....

Any suggestions?


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Though not really a center piece fish, my favorite would be my Zebra loach. They are such cool fish, with the funniest personality. They constantly play with each other and we can even play hide and seek with them..... Really cool fish!! I also like our Kribnesis. She has a very friendly personality, will not shy away from you and I have even hand fed! Has beautiful colors. They say best kept in a pair, but might be a bit aggressive toward the Cory when breeding. My one female is not aggressive at all and keeps the tank in a peaceful manner. I have 2 rams and the male was a bit bossy but the krib sorted him out and will not tolerate fighting, she is the boss of the tank but is not aggressive. Another nice fish is the blue ram. Might be aggressive when breeding and not the easiest fish to keep but I can't help love the colors. I think the aggressiveness will only be toward the cory's when breading. Cory's aren't the smartest of fish out and they probably wont see the signs if you know what I mean. If it were me I would look into the loach or krib. The zebra loach would have a more natural look to the tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Zebra Loaches... but won't that be too many bottom dwellers with 7 Corys, 5 Khulis and at least 3 Zebra Loaches?

Thought about the Rams........ I'll have to think on that one....


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Could be a bit much but the khulis will spend most of there time hiding and you probably won't see them......well so I have see and been lead to believe. Do you know what the Kribnesis is?? They are quite colorful.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Isn't it a Cichlid? Are those not aggressive fish?

What about a Pearl Gourami (aka: Lace Gourami)? Maybe 1 male, since they grow to be 4 inches.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Isn't it a Cichlid? Are those not aggressive fish?


Yes it is a Cichlid and those type not so much. The should play well with the other fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get an Angel. Yes, it is a cichlid and semi-aggressive. But, gets along well with others. Does not need other Angels to make it "feel" better.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Get an Angel. Yes, it is a cichlid and semi-aggressive. But, gets along well with others. Does not need other Angels to make it "feel" better.


I agree. My black veil with a 3 inch body is the show piece of my tank. He's a real character. I swear he listens when my wife talks to him.

DLH


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestion! I'm looking into Angels at the moment, but also doing a bit of research on that Krib.


----------

